
Elon Musk says the SEC is making an unconstitutional power grab over his tweets - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/11/18260339/elon-musk-sec-twitter-filing-contempt-response
======
_bxg1
Every new Elon headline I see these days, all I can think is, "what a shame"

------
dayaz36
Proof SEC is clearly out to get Elon: "it is rare for the agency to seek a
contempt order. Virtually every SEC contempt motion in recent years has sought
to preserve assets, to recover money owed to the agency, to enforce a
prohibition against issuance of securities or solicitation of investors, or to
enforce compliance with an investigative subpoena. The SEC has not cited—and
counsel has not identified—any prior case in the last decade where the SEC has
sought a contempt order to enforce the type of injunction at issue here"

~~~
turtlecloud
It’s rare that a CEO publicly humiliates the SEC to a large audience on
Twitter after getting a light warning/ response from his previous infractions?

Elon sure inspired a lot of people to disregard the SEC, me included. I wonder
if the SEC has any teeth at all.

Not sure if you are sarcastic, but I believe the response from the SEC is
warranted.

~~~
dayaz36
What part of a direct quote is sarcasm? SEC has never filed a contempt claim
of this nature in the last decade so either Elon is really lucky or SEC is
clearly over reaching

------
Dahoon
He just keeps digging his hole deeper. It's sad watching such a slow fall.

------
hindsightbias
I don’t do twitter, but I think I could get everything I need from Elon and
POTUS.

